# [opera 9.5] vos impressions

## Biloute

Salut.

Je me tate à essayé depuis qu'ils sont passé à opera 9.5 beta2.

Pour l'instant j'ai la stable (opera 9.27). J'aime bien mais j'utilise encore firefox pour les sites avec du flash.

Si vous avez testé, pouvez vous donner vos impressions sur la stabilité, les évolutions, ...

Merci.

----------

## Desintegr

Toujours pas libre !

----------

## kwenspc

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Toujours pas libre !

 

Et jamais il le sera, non?

D'façon firefox rattrape son retard à fond, la version 3 pète bien et elle sera sans doute aussi très bien en embarqué.

----------

## Desintegr

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Et jamais il le sera, non?

 

Ils peuvent changer leur politique de développement et libérer les sources. Cependant, je pense que ce n'est pas encore près d'arriver.

----------

## E11

J'utilise les versions beta d'opera 9.5 depuis un moment maintenant  et j'en suis plutôt satisfait ! même si on voit qu'il y a encore quelques petites choses à améliorer.

Pour le flash, sur mon x86, il fonctionne nickel avec les versions beta et sur mon amd64, il fonctionne mais pas très bien. (=> impossible de lire une vidéo sur youtube ou autres mais pour le reste ça fonctionne)

Si tu utilises la version stable d'opera au quotidient, n'aie pas peur de passer à la version beta, d'après moi ça vaut le coup ! même si elle n'est pas encore parfaite et... que ça reste une version beta...  :Wink: 

Sinon, pour moi, le choix d'opera face à firefox est moins une question de performance que de préférence d'"utilisation". Un peu comme les gouts et les couleurs, certaines choses me plaisent plus dans opera que dans firefox... reste qu'il n'est pas libre, domage.

----------

## lefoid

Salut E11

 *Quote:*   

> Pour le flash, sur mon x86, il fonctionne nickel avec les versions beta et sur mon amd64, il fonctionne mais pas très bien. (=> impossible de lire une vidéo sur youtube ou autres mais pour le reste ça fonctionne) 

 

Pour faire fonctionner les vidéos YouTube avec Opéra, il faut changer les chemins vers les plugins

dans les options, enfin, faut faire comme c'est écrit là !

C'est pour la version 9.24 mais ça fonctionne aussi pour la 9.27.

A + ...

----------

## Biloute

C'est clair qu'ils sont pas Open.

Sauf que j'aime bien utiliser ce navigateur aprés avoir essayé toute la gamme de portage.

Sinon j'ai trouvé cette article, ça fait toujours plaisir de voir firefox évoluer : http://www.xitimonitor.com/fr-FR/index-1-1-3-127.html?xtor=AL-16

----------

## E11

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> Salut E11
> 
>  *Quote:*   Pour le flash, sur mon x86, il fonctionne nickel avec les versions beta et sur mon amd64, il fonctionne mais pas très bien. (=> impossible de lire une vidéo sur youtube ou autres mais pour le reste ça fonctionne)  
> 
> Pour faire fonctionner les vidéos YouTube avec Opéra, il faut changer les chemins vers les plugins
> ...

 

Merci ! J'avais déjà essayé mais ça ne fonctionnait pas... mais grâce à ce poste j'ai compris pourquoi... il me fallait supprimer mon dossier de configuration (du moins certaines partie) et maintenant ça marche.  :Smile:  (À noter que le howto de ce lien me parait plus à jour car il n'y a plus besoin de copier un des 2 fichiers)

----------

